# Vasily Sergeyevich Kalinnikov (1866 - 1901)



## TxllxT

Russian composer, who suffered because of tuberculosis and died 35 years old in Yalta.

Kalinnikov: Symphony No.1 / Svetlanov NHK Symphony Orchestra (1993 Movie Live)















Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 - London Philharmonic Orchestra/Vänskä (2014)






Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1 - Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kondrashin (1960)






Symphony No. 1 in G minor - Vasily Kalinnikov IU Ad Hoc Orchestra
Ian Christopher Passmore, conductor






Vasily Kalinnikov - Symphony No.2 in A-major (1897)















Kalinnikov Symphony 2 (1953rec) Mravinsky






Kalinnikov - Serenade for string orchestra















Vasily Kalinnikov. Ouverture «Bylina»















Vasily Kalinnikov - Tsar Boris - Ouverture


----------



## TxllxT

Vasily Kalinnikov "Elegie" Vladimir Tropp















Vasily S. Kalinnikov(1866-1901):The Nymphs(1889).















Vasily Kalinnikov - The Cedar and the Palm, symphonic picture (1898)















Vasily Kalinnikov(1866-1901):Tsar Boris(Incidental Music to Alexey Tolstoy´s drama).















Vasily Kalinnikov: Nocturne in F-sharp Minor (Christian Dillig)


----------



## TxllxT

Chanson Triste by Vasily Kalinnikov















Vasily Sergeyevich Kalinnikov: Intermezzo















Vasilij Kalinnikov Intermezzi no. 1 in A Major






Vasilij Kalinnikov Intermezzi no. 2 in G Major






V. Kalinnikov, "The Cherubic Hymn"


----------



## musicrom

Wow, we really haven't had a guestbook for Kalinnikov until now? His two symphonies are magnificent: great melodies + excellent orchestration. I'd encourage anyone who hasn't heard these works to check them out.


----------



## KenOC

I read somewhere that Kalinnikov's 1st Symphony (the more popular one) is not in the standard performing repertoire in the West, but it is in Russia. It deserves more popularity here, too!


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Definitely, as do "The Cedar and the Palm" and the Serenade for strings, IMHO of course. Personally I don't find Kalinnikov the most striking of melodists, but he knows exactly how to conjure up a magical musical atmosphere.


----------



## Kajmanen

What else would be recommended based upon his symphonies?


----------



## Animal the Drummer

There's a lot listed above already! But the Suite in B minor for orchestra makes for good listening too.


----------



## MusicSybarite

I strongly recommend _Tsar Boris_ besides the symphonies: it's an epic work of considerable power, lasting around 40 minutes, a work incredibly (and criminally) underrated.


----------

